# Collection Option?



## ace_d_house_cat (6/1/21)

Hi guys, 

I need a few bottles of e-liquid (and will require some on an ongoing basis) and I work across the street from your head office. Do you guys have an online order and collect option perhaps? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/21)

Hi There

We stopped it during last year due to lockdown regulations, I am happy to assist if you need though, otherwise we have a store in Crowthorne shopping center which is just down the road.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/1/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi There
> 
> We stopped it during last year due to lockdown regulations, I am happy to assist if you need though, otherwise we have a store in Crowthorne shopping center which is just down the road.



That would be awesome; how would I go about placing an order without the delivery charge?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> That would be awesome; how would I go about placing an order without the delivery charge?



I will have to do it manually, then you can pay via eft if that is ok?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/1/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will have to do it manually, then you can pay via eft if that is ok?



Perfect. 

Will DM you. 

Thank you very much.


----------

